# Air Drop Between iPad's



## dask (May 31, 2020)

I've been transferring photos from my old iPad onto a new one. So far so good except after every transfer a duplicate of the same photo appears next to the original on the old iPad. Receiving is turned on on the new iPad and off on the old so there should be on reason it should be duplicating itself as far as I can tell. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jun 1, 2020)

If you’re using the same iCloud account for both devices, you shouldn’t need to AirDrop your photos. They should just appear on the new device once you synch. 

That might be why you’re seeing duplicates?

My daughter works for Apple. I’ll get her to check my wild theory and come back to you!


----------



## dask (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks Kerry. Actually the photos were transferring automatically but seemed to stop about 70 photos shy. I waited, oh, a half hour or so and they still didn't appear on the new iPad. That's why I started air dropping. Still, as soon as a photo appeared on the new iPad, a duplicate showed up on the old. No real problem though. I've got them all on the new and reset the old to original settings. Still a mystery however.


----------



## Astro Pen (Jun 1, 2020)

Maybe not directly relevant but Windows, I don't know about macs, makes multiple copies of any images. When I run piriform recuva for example it finds many copies of everyone's avatar on chrons stashed away. Last time I ran recuva it found one and a quarter million images (all legal I hasten to add   ) stored on my drive. So I think dupes are always around on systems and backups directories to cause confusion.


----------

